# Supaglue...Anubias



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

Hi
I took someone's advice on attaching anubias to my redmoor and used superglue.  It worked fine but it ran a little and I have white glue marks that are visible.  Is it just a case of scraping this off with a sharp implement ? Does it matter if the superglue gets sucked into the filter ? I am assuming not if its ok to be in the water column anyway.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Feb 2012)

scrape it off as it won't go away.  Think it will be fine in your filter as long as it doesn't get as far as the impeller !

Think garuf or tom used to use the gel superglue so it didn't run.  Ive never liked it as it goes white so I just use cotton or bonsai wire.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> scrape it off as it won't go away.  Think it will be fine in your filter as long as it doesn't get as far as the impeller !
> 
> Think garuf or tom used to use the gel superglue so it didn't run.  Ive never liked it as it goes white so I just use cotton or bonsai wire.



Thanks Stu, it wont reach the impeller theres too much else to catch it.  I wish I had used cotton too.  Should have listened but wanted to get it attached quickly and could not find the cotton.  DUH.


----------



## greenjar (3 Feb 2012)

Another down side to gluing is that if you want to remove for whatever reason, it can be hard to remove without damaging the roots.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

Right, thankfully they were not stuck on very hard and I just manage to gently prise them off.  Got all the glue off the rhizomes without damaging.  Will take wood out tomorrow, get remaining glue off and do the bloomin job right next time


----------



## Timms2011 (11 May 2012)

I used super glue for my Java Fern and Anubias, I wipe the wood where I would like to position the plant, then just add a tiny spot of the glue, then it's a case of just holding the plant against the wood for 10 seconds whilst it sets. No running or White glue on show. The good thing about using this technique is you can position the plants exactly where you would like them in very little time at all. There's no problem with any glue affecting the filter as it hardens as soon as it touches the water, so it'll just get caught in the filter sponges if anything.


----------



## jetsfan (28 May 2012)

Sorry to be a thickie but does superglue in the tank cause any problems with water chemistry?
Or is it OK once it's hard and dry?


----------

